# Another lucky guy with a great wife



## GaryHibbert (May 29, 2020)

Father's Day came early at our house this year.  Miss Linda came home yesterday with a fantastic gift for me.  It doesn't pump out hot lead, but it sure pumps out great bread dough without  aggravating the arthritis in these old hands.  A KitchenAid Ultra Power Plus--basically the KA Classic on steroids.  And it will accept all the attachments that KA makes.








I fired it up this morning to see how it would handle enough dough for 3 loaves of bread, and it never even broke a sweat.  Sure was nice to have a mixer that will kneed all that dough for me.
I've been wanting a KA stand mixer for years, but could never justify buying one--always seemed like there was something else that needed buying.  Miss Linda knew that, and was well aware of the beating my hands were taking from baking 3 loaves of bread every 3 days.  So....fantastic wife that she is, she simply earmarked some money for a mixer and brought it home.
I'm a lucky guy to have such a great wife.
Gary


----------



## chilerelleno (May 29, 2020)

Now that's love, and a nice gift too.


----------



## sawhorseray (May 30, 2020)

What a wonderful gift Gary! I got one about five years back and they really make life easy, bread and pizza dough, fresh made semolina pasta will be just scratching the surface. With all the attachment they have available now for the KA it's the gift that just keeps on giving. RAY


----------



## jcam222 (May 30, 2020)

Super nice!! She’s a keeper for sure!!


----------



## Aledavidov (May 30, 2020)

Great gift , now cook some for her . Lucky guy


----------



## chopsaw (May 30, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> . It doesn't pump out hot lead, but it sure pumps out great bread


And inspired your inner poet . 
That's awesome Gary , no doubt you deserve it .


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 30, 2020)

A great gift and a great wife!

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2020)

3 loaves of bread every 3 days!!
I'll say that's a Great Gift!!
Thumbs of to Your Miss Linda!!
And a Like to you, Gary!!

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (May 30, 2020)

That's a great gift Gary.  You're very lucky.  We have one of those, and it's great.  Haven't scratched the surface of what it can do yet.

Mike


----------



## old sarge (May 30, 2020)

Great and thoughtful gift Gary!  Enjoy.
We bought ours in the mid '70s. Decided to get my mom one while we were on leave and visiting in 77.  Brought tears to her eyes.  She said dad always wanted her to have one but could never afford it with what little he made (he died in 61). Mom used it until she passed a couple of years ago.


----------



## gary s (May 30, 2020)

I think you better send it down here to East Texas, so I can Check it out and make sure it works properly. Shouldn't take more than 6 months to a year.

A big Congrats on the new toy, I'm sure it will see lots of use.
Haven't talked to you in a while, Hope you and your better half are doing good

Gary


----------



## pushok2018 (May 30, 2020)

*"Another lucky guy with a great wife" - *I can't argue about that!!  
Nice, sweet gift.... Sounds like you have some work to do, Gary!!!


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 30, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Now that's love, and a nice gift too.





jcam222 said:


> Super nice!! She’s a keeper for sure!!





Aledavidov said:


> Great gift , now cook some for her . Lucky guy





Brokenhandle said:


> A great gift and a great wife!
> Ryan



Yep.  One of the nicest and most thoughtful gifts I've ever received.  I'm loving it!!  
Figure to keep her for a long time.  ( I was going to say "keep the old girl", but since she's 13 years younger than me, I changed my mind .  LOL).
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 30, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> What a wonderful gift Gary! I got one about five years back and they really make life easy, bread and pizza dough, fresh made semolina pasta will be just scratching the surface. With all the attachment they have available now for the KA it's the gift that just keeps on giving. RAY





MJB05615 said:


> That's a great gift Gary.  You're very lucky.  We have one of those, and it's great.  Haven't scratched the surface of what it can do yet.
> Mike





old sarge said:


> Great and thoughtful gift Gary!  Enjoy.
> We bought ours in the mid '70s. Decided to get my mom one while we were on leave and visiting in 77.  Brought tears to her eyes.  She said dad always wanted her to have one but could never afford it with what little he made (he died in 61). Mom used it until she passed a couple of years ago.



It sure seems like KA stand mixers last forever.  They're real high quality.
I'm seriously looking forward to finding out just what all this one will do, especially with all the different attachments available.  Right now, I'm just happy it will kneed bread dough.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 30, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> And inspired your inner poet .
> That's awesome Gary , no doubt you deserve it .



Real awesome!!  
Do I deserve it??  "Probably" he said modestly.  HaHaHa.  
Gary




pushok2018 said:


> *"Another lucky guy with a great wife" - *I can't argue about that!!
> Nice, sweet gift.... Sounds like you have some work to do, Gary!!!



I'm having a ball with this thing.  Bring on the work!!
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 30, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> 3 loaves of bread every 3 days!!
> I'll say that's a Great Gift!!
> Thumbs of to Your Miss Linda!!
> And a Like to you, Gary!!
> ...



Thanks John.  Miss Linda and I have always been big bread eaters.  Turns out my 2 year old grandson is too.
Gary




gary s said:


> I think you better send it down here to East Texas, so I can Check it out and make sure it works properly. Shouldn't take more than 6 months to a year.
> 
> A big Congrats on the new toy, I'm sure it will see lots of use.
> Haven't talked to you in a while, Hope you and your better half are doing good
> ...



Wouldn't work out too well my friend.  Sorry but my KA is the special Canadian model.  It's built for cold weather--uses 0/40 oil in the gearbox.  Don't figure it would survive all that heat in Texas.  LOL
We're both doing fine.  Brought our 2 year old grandson up from Calgary coming on 6 weeks ago because Calgary is Alberta's hot spot for Covid.  Really enjoying having him here, but I just don't know if I'll survive another couple of months.  Way too much energy for an old man to try to keep up with.  Oh well, I'll go out smiling.  
Hope you and yours are keeping safe and healthy.
Gary


----------



## Winterrider (May 30, 2020)

A fine woman you have there Gary.  Enjoy . . .


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 31, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> A fine woman you have there Gary.  Enjoy . . .



Thanks.  I figure to get a lot of great use out of it--once I figure out what all it can do besides kneed bread dough.
Gary


----------

